# Thing of beauty, Litchfield turbo kit



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

While I was down at Litchfield's last week, spotted an engine with their new turbo kit. What a thing of beauty.

On the wish list for next year.


----------



## harryturbo (Jan 24, 2004)

*tub*

looks awesome


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

its a beautiful work of art. its all inconnel, right? I'd love to hear it with the Kline inconnel exhaust and a JCR carbon intake mani


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It's not inconel, it's cast ni-resist.

Unlike most other aftermarket kits, a major benefit is that it weighs much more than stock.

Let's not ignore the awesomeness of pioneering a turbo kit utilising the EFR turbo. No one else in the world thought of shoehorning it in the GT-R. 

What makes this kit amazing other than its beauty is how well it works. You need to compare the dyno plots (roughly) against stock and other turbo kits to appreciate how good this is.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

At what cost?.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

JohnE90M3 said:


> At what cost?.


Whatever it costs it's still beautiful.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Adamantium said:


> It's not inconel, it's cast ni-resist.
> 
> Unlike most other aftermarket kits, a major benefit is that it weighs much more than stock.
> 
> ...


lots of people had tried but it wouldn't fit. are those 100% efr turbos or the modified turbos with efr guts? that would explain why they now fit or his exhaust manifold allows it to fit? I recalled an old thread where they said it was inconnel, unless that was different? anyways my bad, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

mindlessoath said:


> lots of people had tried but it wouldn't fit. are those 100% efr turbos or the modified turbos with efr guts? that would explain why they now fit or his exhaust manifold allows it to fit? I recalled an old thread where they said it was inconnel, unless that was different? anyways my bad, thanks for clearing that up.


They did an Inconel version (I even held it in my hands) but apparently people didn't want to pay an Inconel price - which when I asked - Nor did I!

They are full EFR's hence the added bends onto the inlets.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

that makes sense, thanks!


----------



## e6ext (Sep 6, 2011)

That is some engineering feet. Someone has way to much time on their hands.


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

e6ext said:


> That is some engineering feet. Someone has way to much time on their hands.


You think?..


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Pains me to see this. I kept trying but still never got to fit one of these. Fitting the EFR turbo was only half the experience, it's one of the big factors that pulls me back to GTR ownership each time. It's on the bucket list of things I need to own rather than do.

I suppose I could buy a display set for my living room. The wife would love that.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Pains me to see this. I kept trying but still never got to fit one of these. Fitting the EFR turbo was only half the experience, it's one of the big factors that pulls me back to GTR ownership each time. It's on the bucket list of things I need to own rather than do.
> 
> I suppose I could buy a display set for my living room. The wife would love that.


Seriously an awesome bit of kit. I smile every single time my car is upto to temperature and Syvecs gives me full boost! 

(on private roads and track of course) :chuckle:


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Adam I'm quite happy to lend you my car for a few months and you can add as many of these kind of mods as you like esp the full on Gearbox upgrade and then instead of you having all the hassle of selling it etc you can just give it back to me.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Sounds like a plan. I need to sell some investments first but when the pound hits two dollars again, we'll talk.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Adam the dollar is currently 9.66 to a £. So I am ready when you are! ;P


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

The U.S. dollar?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Ugandan. But you didn't specify :chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

If we are being picky, I said when it hits two to the pound, eight to the pound is some way off that.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Hong Kong $ who cares about the US$?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I've had this turbo kit for just over a year, worth every penny. Still not bored with 850bhp


----------

